# immergrüne Pflanzen im Teich



## Vera44 (13. Nov. 2008)

Habe Pflanzen gefunden die man jetzt noch in den Teich pflanzen kann, die __ immergrün sind und für Sauerstoff und gute Waserqualiät soren sollen!


> Jetzt einsetzen, dann haben Sie im Frühjahr bereits einen begrünten Gartenteich. Die Pflanzen haben einen  Wachstumsvorsprung und Algen entstehen erst gar nicht mehr....
> 
> Trostloser Gartenteich, Sauerstoffmangel und Faulgase im Winter? Algenblüte im Frühjahr?
> 
> Dies alles können Sie mit diesem Sortiment winterharter, immergrüner Wasserpflanzen vergessen. Setzen Sie diese Wasserpflanzen jetzt ein und Sie haben auch im Winter einen prachtvoll begrünten Gartenteich, der voller Leben steckt. Die Pflanzen produzieren das ganze Jahr Sauerstoff, auch unter der Eisdecke, und ermöglichen so dem tierischen Leben, vom Fisch bis zum Plankton, ein gesundes und vitales Umfeld. .................



Quelle
Vielleicht habt Ihr auch Interesse, für mich klingt das ganz gut. Bin gespannt wenn die Pflanzen ankommen.

_EDIT by Annett: Werbetext stark eingekürzt und Quelle eingefügt - bitte denkt an das Copyright, auch bei solchen Texten!!_


----------



## Eugen (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: immergrüne Pflanzen im Teich*

Hallo Vera,

bitte unbedingt die Quelle dieses Werbetextes angeben !!
Sonst muß das leider gelöscht werden, siehe Boardregeln.

Nur jetzt im November noch UW-Pflanzen setzen, na, ich weiß nicht  
Schade fürs Geld   

BTW. Solche Werbetexte klingen immer gut.
Sie sollen ja auch dem Verkauf von Waren dienen.
Über den Wahrheitsgehalt solcher Aussagen kann man trefflich streiten.


----------



## Vera44 (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: immergrüne Pflanzen im Teich*

Hallo Eugen!
Wollte nur die Fragen beantworten! Bin bei Ebay zufällig auf die Anzeige von:
Neandertal Internet und Handels GmbH gestoßen.
Ich habe die Pflanzen bestellt und werde Euch mitteilen ob es funktioniert oder nicht.
Der Versuch ist mir die 29,-- Euro wert.


----------



## laolamia (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: immergrüne Pflanzen im Teich*

na dann mal mit bildern 
bin schon gespannt!

gruss lao


----------



## Vera44 (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: immergrüne Pflanzen im Teich*

Hallo Lao!
Werd ich tun, versprochen! Egal wie das Ergebnis ist.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: immergrüne Pflanzen im Teich*

dann viel Erfolg Vera , hoffentlich bekommen die noch genügend licht ab um gut zu wachsen

hab hierzu auch noch was von Werners (nymphaion) Site

__ Quellmoos:


> Diese Pflanze ist sehr variabel in ihrem Aussehen. Die Farbe hängt von der Chemie des Wasser ab, die Form davon, ob sie in einem Fließ- oder Stillgewässer lebt. Im Gartenteich überzieht das Quellmoos mit kurzen Wedeln den Boden. Es ist eine wintergrüne Pflanze, die viel Sauerstoff bildet und von Fischen gern zum Ablaichen benutzt wird.


Quelle: http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/product_info.php/info/p760_Fontinalis-antipyretica-Hedw-.html


als Unterwasserversion der Lysimachia habe ich hier nix gefunden: http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/advanced_search_result.php/keywords/Lysimachia - wie ist denn der genaue Name ?


und hier noch was zum Wassersetern: http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/product_info.php/info/p643_Callitriche-palustris-L-.html

da könnt ihr euch schon mal bildchen ansehen


----------



## chromis (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: immergrüne Pflanzen im Teich*

Hi Vera,

das ist ein typischer ebay-Werbetext, da wird mindestens genau soviel erfunden und gelogen wie in manchen Zeitungen.

Es existiert keine einzige Lysimachia-Art, die dauerhaft submers wächst. Das altbekannte __ Pfennigkraut hält zwar lange unter Wasser aus, zeigt dort aber kein wirklich gutes Wachstum und ist am Teichrand besser aufgehoben.

Auch die Effektiviät solcher Pflanzen wird maßlos übertrieben. Ob eine solch kleine Menge __ Quellmoos 2000l Teichwasser mit O² versorgen kann und die anfallenden Nährstoffe verarbeitet, hängt wohl immer noch vom Fischbesatz und der anfallenden Belastung ab. 
Wunder gibt's nur im Märchen und in der Werbung.


----------



## Vera44 (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: immergrüne Pflanzen im Teich*

Hallo Rainer!
Danke, naja wir machen alle Fehler. Ich habs jetzt bestellt und probiers einfach aus. In dem Fall ist das Lehrgeld ja nicht so hoch!


----------



## Annett (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: immergrüne Pflanzen im Teich*

Hallo Vera,

den Text oben habe ich stark eingekürzt und dafür den Link zur Quelle ergänzt. Wie man richtig zitiert, findest Du hier.
Bitte einfach das nächste Mal daran denken - wir wollen später einfach keinen Ärger mit dem Verkäufer. 

EDIT: Und die Bilder habe ich soeben gelöscht - bitte nur Bilder hochladen, an denen Du selbst die Rechte besitzt.


----------



## Eugen (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: immergrüne Pflanzen im Teich*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> das ist ein typischer ebay-Werbetext, da wird mindestens genau soviel erfunden und gelogen wie in manchen Zeitungen.
> .



Da kann ich nur zustimmen, wobei ich glaube,dass der Wahrheitsgehalt einer großen Tageszeitung mit 4 Buchstaben noch um einiges höher ist.

__ Quellmoos kommt in der Natur in sauberen Bächen vor. Es macht das Wasser also nicht "sauber",sondern braucht "sauberes" Wasser.
Die Reingungskraft ist auch nicht besser, wie die anderer UW-Pflanzen.
 Lysimachia ist eine Pflanzenfamilie. Auf dem Bild ist L.nummeralia in einem Aquarium zu sehen. Durch die Beleuchtung hat es auch so ne schöne Farbe.
Ob sowas im Teich funktioniert, noch dazu im tiefen Wasser, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Bei mir steht es in der Sumpfzone und wächst auch ins Wasser rein,vom "extrem schnellen Wachstum" aber keine Spur.
Der Ausdruck "Busch mit belaubten Stämmchen" treibt jedem Botaniker die Zornesröte ins Gesicht. :evil 
Callitriche pal. wird auch sehr blumig beschrieben   wobei die "ca.100 Pflanzen" wohl eher 100 Stängel heißen sollten.
Die gelben Blüten sind so winzig,dass man sie nur bei näherem Betrachten mit einer Lupe erkennen kann.  
Das Wassergras "Aegagrophila linn." ist nix anderes wie die berühmt,berüchtigte Mooskugel, halt nur die epiphytische Form.
Das ganze als "schnellwüchsige Rasen-Wasserpflanze" zu bezeichnen, tut einfach nur weh. 

Auch wenn diese 4 Pflanzen jetzt noch wachsen sollten (was ich schwer bezweifle), werden sie die Bildung von Faulgasen im Winter und die Bildung von Algen im Frühjahr nicht verhindern können.
Gerade am __ Wasserstern wirst du im Frühsommer vermehrt Fadenalgen feststellen können.

Insgesamt ist dieser Werbetext ein Konklomerat von Halbwahrheiten und falschen Versprechungen.
Die blumige Sprache allerdings ist vom Feinsten 
Ansonsten gehört der Text eher zur Gattung "Grimms Märchen".
Fabel ist es keine,da eine Fabel ja eher eine "belehrende Absicht" beinhaltet.

Mein Fazit : gibts den   auch mit dem Daumen nach unten ?

EDIT : klar gibt es den


----------



## karsten. (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: immergrüne Pflanzen im Teich*

saudumme , ohne Verstand abgeschriebene Werbung 

u.a.
i m m e r g r ü n  
was gibt´s da noch submer  


natürlich sind Pflanzen gut für Gartenteiche
nur 
einen ausdauernden abwechslungsreichen Bestand bekommt 
man meist erst nach einigen Versuchen 
viele Wasserpflanzen neigen dazu sich zu verdrängen
anderen passt Wasser Boden oder Licht nicht

am Besten kommen Pflanzen aus Wassergärtnereien 
mit kurzem Versand oder Selbstabholung 
oder vom "nettem Nachbarn" mit ähnlichen (Wasser) Werten

ohne Wachstumschub (wegens der Jahreszeit)
wächst auch nix an 
von welchen Reserven sollen die Pflanzen denn zehren  

außerdem scheint das eher ein Gemischtwarenhändler zu sein  


mfG


----------



## Vera44 (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: immergrüne Pflanzen im Teich*

Wow jetzt hab ich Anfänger aber mein Fett weg! 
Nee so war das nicht gemeint, ist ja gut wenn Leute mit Erfahrung Falsches richtigstellen. Dafür gibt es dieses Forum schließlich. Und wir sind ja alle froh wenn uns geholfen wird.

Danke!


----------



## karsten. (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: immergrüne Pflanzen im Teich*

Hey 

Fett weg geht anders   

und 
Du bis doch für den Schrott nicht verantwotlich ..

sprich mit den Pflänzchen !
steck in rein mineralisches Substrat 
am Besten in Pflanzkörbe 
versenk sie nicht zu tief
vielleicht überlebt was   


mfG


----------



## Vera44 (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: immergrüne Pflanzen im Teich*

Danke Karsten, werd ich tun. Nächste Woche werden sie wohl da sein und ich werde über Erfolg oder Mißerfolg berichten!


----------



## Eugen (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: immergrüne Pflanzen im Teich*

Hi Vera



			
				Vera44 schrieb:
			
		

> Wow jetzt hab ich Anfänger aber mein Fett weg!



Nö, du hast eher dein Geld weg   

Spaß beiseite, ich hab gelesen,dass du auch Aquarien hast.
Vielleicht kannst du die Pflanzen bis zum April in eines dieser Aq. "zwischenlagern" und dann in den Teich pflanzen.
Oder du besorgst dir einen Mörtelkübel und überwinterst sie im hellen Keller.


----------



## Vera44 (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: immergrüne Pflanzen im Teich*

Hallo Eugen!
Nur das __ Quellmoos hält  laut Verkäufer eine Temperstur bis 30 Grad aus. Da ich ein Diskusbecken habe ca. 28 Grad werden die anderen Pflanzen das nicht vertragen, wenn überhaupt?!?!? Ich werd mal überlegen was ich tue.


----------



## Eugen (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: immergrüne Pflanzen im Teich*

Hallo Vera

auch die anderen Pflanzen "halten Temp. bis 30° aus"   

Vergiß doch bitte das "Gschmarri" dieses Verkäufers. 

Dann also eher die Variante "Mörtelkübel"


----------



## Redlisch (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: immergrüne Pflanzen im Teich*

Hallo Eugen,


			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Vera
> 
> auch die anderen Pflanzen "halten Temp. bis 30° aus"
> 
> ...



Da wäre ich mir aber nicht so sicher... 
Ich habe auch den Versuch gemacht verschiedene Teichpflanzen ins Warmwasseraquarium zu nehmen, kurze Zeit ging das gut, dann waren sie hin.

In meinem Kaltwasserbecken (Zimmertemperatur um die 22 °C) wachsen sie Prima.

Axel


----------



## Eugen (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: immergrüne Pflanzen im Teich*

Hi Axel,

erstens: hab ich nicht geschrieben,wie lange sie das aushalten
und zweitens: guggst du smilie

Logo,dass die Pflanzen bei permanent 28°-30° die Biege machen.
Das __ Quellmoos bestimmt auch.


----------



## rut49 (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: immergrüne Pflanzen im Teich*

Hallo, Vera,
Kopf hoch, als ich den ersten Text gelesen habe, war ich auch ganz begeistert.
Wollte dann aber erst abwarten, was für Kommentare kommen.
Und siehe da, anscheinend alles einmal wieder schöngeredet.Aber Wunder soll´s ja hin und wieder auch mal geben!
Ich bin jedenfalls sehr gespannt, wie´s weitergeht mit Deinen Immergrünen.

Übrigens, bin ich auch so eine, die  gerne  "testet". So habe ich  mal eine Orchidee für 1Euro mitgenommen. (sie war allerdings verblüht) Ganz gespannt harrte ich der Dinge und nach einigen Wochen erfreute sie mich mit wunderschönen, neuen Blüten. Probieren geht über studieren, und manchmal  gehört auch ein bißchen Glück dazu!

mit freundlichen Grüßen aus dem Lipperland Regina


----------



## Christian und Frauke (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: immergrüne Pflanzen im Teich*

Hallo Vera,
keine Panik,habe letztes Jahr im Nov/Dez.fast alle meine Pflanzen eingesetzt,
und außer einer Seerose hat alles den Winter überlebt 
Auch wenn die Zeit nicht die beste ist,wird das meiste schon wachsen.


----------



## flohkrebs (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: immergrüne Pflanzen im Teich*

hallo!
Ich hab vor ca. einen Monat Bachbungen in meinem Teich "versenkt" - die sind noch immer schön grün und ich bilde mir sogar ein, sie seien ein bisschen gewachsen....  Eingegangen sind sie mir jedenfalls nicht!
Etwas später hab ich ähriges __ Tausendblatt auf die gleiche Art versenkt - und hoffe, es überlebt!  Sieht nicht so schlecht aus bis jetzt, aber mehr geworden ist es nicht wirklich.....
Dieses Tausendblatt hab ich aus einem anderen Teich geholt, es hatte nur sehr wenige Wurzeln (war eigentlich "Treibgut").
Ich hab es mit Gras an einem Stein festgebunden, den ich dann in meinen Teich geworfen habe!
Bei Unterwasserpflanzen ist die Geschichte mit dem Anwachsen ja ein bisschen anders als bei Landpflanzen - ihre Wurzeln "wurzeln" ja sowieso in erster Linie Im Wasser (Ausnahme: Seerosen!!).
Unterwasserpflanzen reagieren eher empfindlich auf Temperaturwechsel, andere Wasserqualität etc. - da kann es manchmal vorkommen, dass sie anfangs fast eingehen...  Das "Umpflanzen" an sich - also Wurzeln aus der Erde holen und wo anders einsetzen - dürfte für sie weniger "Stress" sein... hmm...
Wichtig ist, dass die Pflanzen tief genug sind, damit sie nicht einfrieren, aber auch nicht so tief, dass sie kein Licht mehr abbekämen!
Wünsch dir jedenfalls viel Erfolg mit deinen Pflanzen !!  
probieren geht über studieren   

liebe Grüße!


----------



## Vera44 (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: immergrüne Pflanzen im Teich*

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Schön zu diesem Thema auch was positives zu hören. Ihr habt Recht, ich werd es einfach probieren. Wenns klappt ist gut, wenn nicht.....

Auch andere Wasserpflanzen wachsen nicht immer so an wie man es gerne möchte. Hab ich im Sommer auch lernen müssen. Die Seerosen sind gut gewachsen  die eine oder andere Pflanze eben nicht. 

Das muß man wohl als Verfahrungen verbuchen.


----------



## Eugen (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: immergrüne Pflanzen im Teich*

Hallo Christian



			
				Christian und Frauke schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Vera,
> keine Panik,habe letztes Jahr im Nov/Dez.fast alle meine Pflanzen eingesetzt,
> ...



 
Also, wenn das Datum bei deinem Benutzerbild stimmt, vermisse ich aber all die Pflanzen,die du im Nov./Dez. 2007 eingesetzt hast.


----------



## Biotopfan (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: immergrüne Pflanzen im Teich*

Hei, bin mal gespannt, was da drin ist im Päckchen... Auf jeden Fall hättest Du sie hier in der Rubrik Flohmarkt/suche/biete sicher billiger haben können 
Und wegen dem Anwachsen wäre es dann nicht so kritisch gewesen... Wenns nix wird dann eben nochmal... Nur bei dem Preis ist das dann nicht so lustig...
Denke aber das wird schon... Auch in der Natur reißt mal ein Pflänzchen ab und die gehen auchnicht gleich ein, sondern bilden Wurzeln und wachsen fest, wo sie angetrieben werden...Mußt halt mal gucken, was wird und was nicht... 
__ Pfennigkraut wird auf jeden Fall. Das ist unkaputtbar...
VG Monika


----------



## Vera44 (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: immergrüne Pflanzen im Teich*

Hallo Monika!
Ich mache Bilder wenn das Päckchen kommt, und wenn die Pflanzen "versenkt" sind und ..... was dann aus ihnen wird.

Ich freue mich dann auch über schadenfrohe Beiträge  

Nee ich bin auch mal gespannt was kommt!


----------



## Biotopfan (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: immergrüne Pflanzen im Teich*

Ouja, mach mal ein Bild, das interessiert mich auch...
VG Monika


----------



## Christian und Frauke (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: immergrüne Pflanzen im Teich*

Hallo Ihr,
Eugen hat da mal wieder ganz genau hingesehen 
war dann wohl doch Februar:__ nase es war jedenfalls saukalt,ich kann mich noch zu gut an meine Eisarme erinnern.


----------



## Vera44 (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: immergrüne Pflanzen im Teich*

So wie versprochen nun die Bilder! Abgeschickt wurden die Pflanzen vor einer Woche und sind wegen dem schlechten Wetter ( Post kam nicht ) erst gestern angekommen. Das Gras ( ähnlich wie eine Mooskugel ) und einen Teil vom __ Quellmoos habe ich ins Aquarium gemacht. Der Rest ist im Gästezimmer ( der kühlste helle Raum ) zwischengelagert da der Teich zugefroren ist.


----------



## Eugen (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: immergrüne Pflanzen im Teich*

Hallo Vera,

   Soo wenig Pflanzen, für soo viel Geld.

Nee,Spaß beiseite
Wie ich vermutet habe,ist das Wassergras die allbekannte Mooskugel.
Nur bedingt für den Gartenteich geeignet.
Die angepriesenen 100 Pflanzen Callitriche sind,wie ich ja geschrieben habe,100 Stängel.
Das __ Quellmoos ist auf dem Bild recht schlecht zu erkennen,aber viel ist es auch nicht.
Und wo ist das "Unterwasserpfenningkraut"  

Ob du im Frühjahr damit die Algen beeindrucken kannst.  
Eher nicht,aber schaun mer mal. 
Ich drück dir die Daumen.

Edit: Hab mal schnell gegoggelt.
Mooskugel  ca. 1.50 / Quellmoos 2.50 / __ Wasserstern 2.75 / Pfennigskraut 2.50 /  ohne Versand  n


----------



## Vera44 (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: immergrüne Pflanzen im Teich*

Hallo Eugen!
Ganz so mickrig ist es nicht wie es aussieht. Die Pflanztöpfe sind jeweils 20 cm und stehen in einem Mörtelkübel ( neu natürlich ). Bei uns sagt man dazu "Speißbitt". Das __ Quellmoos war da schon halbiert und im Aquarium. Naja bin schon froh daß nach 6 Tagen überhaupt noch was brauchbares angekommen ist.
Ich hatte vor kurzem Aquariumpflanzen bestellt und die waren top!
Lehrgeld zahlt jeder mal!


----------

